# ácido/agrio



## ayax

Los cuatro sabores clásicos: dulce, salado, amargo y ....?

¿Sabéis cuál está más asentado en castellano: ácido o agrio?
Gracias


----------



## Wamba

_*Agrio *_es más utilizado cuando se habla de los sabores clásicos.


----------



## ManPaisa

Para mí, _*ácido*_.

_*Agrio*_ a menudo se usa para algo que está ácido por descomposición.


----------



## Wamba

ManPaisa said:


> Para mí, _*ácido*_.
> 
> _*Agrio*_ a menudo se usa para algo que está ácido por descomposición.


 
Creo que no se trata de decir la palabra que uno utilizaría, sino de la que se utiliza cuando se habla de los sabores clásicos, ya reconocidos así en la antigüedad.


----------



## ManPaisa

Wamba said:


> Creo que no se trata de decir la palabra que uno utilizaría, sino de la que se utiliza cuando se habla de los sabores clásicos, ya reconocidos así en la antigüedad.



De acuerdo.  Por estos lados, _*ácido*_.
Nuestra antigüedad no es muy lejana.


----------



## Miguel Antonio

No os olvidéis del Umami en esta nuestra modernidad: http://www.google.es/url?sa=t&sourc...QNuBVmrRJAMdXY6tg&sig2=cenqqCQSOkrBNRKHUq28yg

Aquí y en otros enlaces visitados también hablan de *ácido*.


----------



## mirx

ayax said:


> Los cuatro sabores clásicos: dulce, salado, amargo y ....?
> 
> ¿Sabéis cuál está más asentado en castellano: ácido o agrio?
> Gracias



Agrio.

Y para aquellos que dijeron que era ácido. 

¿En serio dicen que el limón sabe ácido?


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

La teoría clásica: 

La teoría clásica reconoce la existencia de sólo cuatro sabores: amargo, ácido, dulce, salado. Cada uno de estos sabores tiene asociado una zona específica de la lengua como sensor específico ('sensor gustatorio') que recibe el sabor.


*Amargo* - Existen diferentes compuestos químicos que proporcionan el sabor amargo. La lengua humana es muy sofisticada en la detección de sustancias amargas. Se es capaz de distinguir diferentes tipos de amargura, esto es quizás un instinto de supervivencia ya que la mayoría de los venenos posee este sabor.
*Acido* - Se trata de receptores en la lengua capaces de detectar sustancias ácidas (es decir H+ en solución)
*Dulce* - azúcar (glucosa), en la punta de la lengua. El mecanismo exacto por el que se detecta lo dulce es objeto de investigación en la actualidad
*Salado* - Se trata de papilas gustativas sensibles a la recepción de iones procedentes de la sal común (NaCI)
Fuente: Wikipedia. No tengo por costumbre inventarme las respuestas.


----------



## ManPaisa

mirx said:


> Agrio.
> 
> Y para aquellos que dijeron que era ácido.
> 
> ¿En serio dicen que el limón sabe ácido?


 
Claro.


----------



## Södertjej

mirx said:


> ¿En serio dicen que el limón sabe ácido?


No sólo decimos que sabe ácido, sino que para quitar las mánchas de óxido de la ropa se usa limón precisamente porque contiene ácido. Ácido ascórbico = vitamina C. 

La diferencia personal que hago entre ácido y agrio es que ácido lo uso para sabores agradables (aunque ácidos) y agrio para los desagradables.


----------



## romarsan

Södertjej said:


> No sólo decimos que sabe ácido, sino que para quitar las mánchas de óxido de la ropa se usa limón precisamente porque contiene ácido. Ácido ascórbico = vitamina C.



Por aquí también lo usamos y entendemos así.


----------



## flljob

*agrio**, gria**.*

(Del ant. _agro_2, con infl. de _agriar_).

*1. *adj. Que actuando sobre el gusto o el olfato produce sensación de acidez. U. t. c. s.


Si dicen que el limón sabe ácido ¿no resulta muy pedante? En México, sí.

Saludos.


----------



## mirx

flljob said:


> *agrio**, gria**.*
> 
> (Del ant. _agro_2, con infl. de _agriar_).
> 
> *1. *adj. Que actuando sobre el gusto o el olfato produce sensación de acidez. U. t. c. s.
> 
> 
> Si dicen que el limón sabe ácido ¿no resulta muy pedante? En México, sí.
> 
> Saludos.



No, no suena pedante. Suena tan tonto como decir que el cielo sabe a azul. 
Pero es bueno saber que en otros lados "ácido", aparte de ser una propiedad química de ciertos objetos, es también un sabor.

Por cierto, la de sabor es la primera entrada en la RAE.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

El limón, algunas naranjas, el kiwi (si no está maduro), las fresas: Tienen sabor ácido.

El vinagre y los vinos cuando se estropean: Tienen sabor agrio


----------



## Vampiro

mirx said:


> Agrio.
> 
> Y para aquellos que dijeron que era ácido.
> 
> ¿En serio dicen que el limón sabe ácido?


Por supuesto.
¿A qué va a saber si no?
Por acá "agrio" es sinónimo de "avinagrado", como la leche cuando se corta.
Saludos.
_


----------



## ManPaisa

Södertjej said:


> La diferencia personal que hago entre ácido y agrio es que ácido lo uso para sabores agradables (aunque ácidos) y agrio para los desagradables.


 
Yo igual.


----------



## flljob

ManPaisa said:


> Yo igual.


 
Para María Moliner están equivocados.

agrio, -a (de «agro2», con influencia de «agriar») 

*1* («a»: ‘al paladar’; «de»: ‘de sabor’) adj. De sabor como el del *limón* o el vinagre. = *Ácido. Se aplica también a la fruta que, por no estar madura, tiene ese sabor.

*8 *(pl.) Conjunto de frutas agrias (*naranja*, *limón* y *semejantes*).
V. «_caña_ agria».
*Y a mí, las naranjas, las guayabas y las marañonas me gustan muchísimo.*

*Saludos*


----------



## CHUGE

Bueno Ayax, espero que te haya quedado claro, después de todo...
la leche vieja tiene sabor agrio
el limón tiene sabor ácido
este hilo, con sus discusiones, tiene sabor "ágrido" (eso fue un chascarrillo, broma, cuota de humor, a joke...)


----------



## ManPaisa

> *8 (pl.) Conjunto de frutas agrias (naranja, limón y semejantes).*


¿O sea que para ustedes las naranjas son 'agrias'?
No quisiera yo tomarme un zumo de esas naranjas.


----------



## flljob

ManPaisa said:


> ¿O sea que para ustedes las naranjas son 'agrias'?
> No quisiera yo tomarme un zumo de esas naranjas.


 
Para nosotros y para María Moliner. Mira la acepción 7 de agrio (además de las ya transcritas):

*7* m. Zumo de una fruta ácida.

Saludos


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Södertjej said:


> No sólo decimos que sabe ácido, sino que para quitar las mánchas de óxido de la ropa se usa limón precisamente porque contiene ácido. Ácido ascórbico = vitamina C.
> 
> La diferencia personal que hago entre ácido y agrio es que ácido lo uso para sabores agradables (aunque ácidos) y agrio para los desagradables.



No me parece que esa diferenciación sea general.

El vinagre nos da el sabor agrio más definido. Por más que pocas personas encuentren agradabe el sabor del vinagre, unas gotas en una ensalada gustan a una mayoría.

Pero llamamos frutos agrios, o simplemente agrios, a una serie de frutas entre las que se encuentran las naranjas, las clementinas, las mandarinas o incluso los pomelos y toronjas que están lejos de ser desagradables. Un refresco hecho con zumo de limón o lima pueden ser un auténtico regalo.


----------



## ayax

((Bueno Ayax, espero que te haya quedado claro, después de todo...))

Clarísimo, Chuge. Menos mal que no son dos postulados religiosos, y no nos matamos por la diferencia de pareceres (dogmas)...
Buona notte!!


----------



## flljob

Valeria Mesalina said:


> Oh, no, not at all!
> 
> Sólo ha sido una agria discusión en la que algún forero ha demostrado una amargura mal disimulada, algún que otro ha criticado a los demás con la acidez de un kilo de limones, otra ha demostrado ser una forera absolutamente dulce y los comentarios del de más allá han sido la mar de salados.


...y los de María Moliner y del DRAE correctísimos:


*agrio*

*8. *m. p. us. Zumo ácido.
*9. *m. pl. Frutas *agrias* o agridulces, como el *limón*, la *naranja* y otras semejantes.

Saludos


----------



## Ynez

Me voy a inventar una teoría: 

La palabra más antigua para esto es *agrio*, pero luego se incorporó la palabra *ácido*, y hay variedad en el uso. Parece ser, por las fuentes que habéis citado, que hoy en día la que más se utiliza para nombrar los cuatro sabores es *ácido*.

Mi fundamento científico para decir que la palabra *agrio* es más antigua es que esa es la que hubiera utilizado mi abuelita.   


GOOGLE:

320 de "dulce salado amargo" agrio

856 de "dulce salado amargo" ácido


GOOGLE BOOKS:

 24 sobre "dulce salado amargo" agrio

60 sobre "dulce salado amargo" ácido


----------



## Södertjej

Manuel G. Rey said:


> No me parece que esa diferenciación sea general.


Efectivamente, por algo he dicho que es una diferenciación personal que hago yo.



Manuel G. Rey said:


> El vinagre nos da el sabor agrio más definido. Por más que pocas personas encuentren agradabe el sabor del vinagre, unas gotas en una ensalada gustan a una mayoría..


El vinagre para mí aporta acidez a una ensalada, como el limón, pero veo que también es un matiz personal por lo que dicen otros foreros. El vino cuando está pasado sí digo que sabe agrio.


Manuel G. Rey said:


> Pero llamamos frutos agrios, o simplemente agrios, a una serie de frutas entre las que se encuentran las naranjas, las clementinas, las mandarinas o incluso los pomelos y toronjas que están lejos de ser desagradables. Un refresco hecho con zumo de limón o lima pueden ser un auténtico regalo.


Yo no oigo en mi entorno que se les llame frutos agrios. De hechos suele llamárseles frutas ¿no?. Cítricos sí lo uso. Si la RAE habla de frutos agrios, no dudo que será porque haya sitios donde se les llame así, pero en el mercadillo al que voy con mi madre a comprar fruta de los payeses si pedimos "frutos agrios" nos dirán que ellos de eso no tienen, sino que tienen unos cítricos estupendos y dulcísimos.


flljob said:


> Si dicen que el limón sabe ácido ¿no resulta muy pedante? En México, sí.


Pues aquí no, quizá redundante, porque un limón se supone que tiene esa sabor pero sí se puede usar en matizaciones como "está muy/muy poco ácido" y responder respectivamente "añade más azúcar/añade más limón" al hacer una limonada o una mayonesa.


mirx said:


> No, no suena pedante. Suena tan tonto como decir que el cielo sabe a azul.


Que yo sepa azul no se usa como tipo de sabor en ningún país. aunque en perfumes sí se habla de olores verdes. Sería de agradecer que los usos diferentes no se calificaran como tontos. No veo nada de tonto en que el sabor de un ácido se denomine ácido, sino coherente.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Södertjej:
- En el texto de una asignatura llamada 'Mercancías' que se estudiaba en las Escuelas de Comercio se decía que el vinagre tiene un sabor 'sui generis' hábil manera de eludir definirlo. El DRAE no saca de dudas: 'Líquido agrio y astringente, producido por la fermentación ácida del vino y compuesto principalmente de ácido acético y agua'. Tampoco salimos de dudas si buscamos la definición de 'ácido' en el mismo DRAE: 'Que tiene sabor de agraz o de vinagre o parecido a él'. O de 'agrio', 'Que actuando sobre el gusto o el olfato produce sensación de ácidez.' Parece por tanto que para la RAE 'ácido' y 'agrio' son sinónimos, y que la elección entre uno y otro queda a criterio de cada uno.
- En cuanto a una diferenciación personal entre uno y otro sabor, no hay razón para que no puede ser también general. Hablando de personas, la mía es que el carácter agrio es el desabrido o áspero, y el ácido es el hiriente o caústico; no sé si esa diferenciación es compartida o no por muchas personas.
- No sé cual es tu entorno geográfico. El mío es la zona de más producción naranjera de España. No podría contar el número de almacenes de naranjos que se llaman 'Agrios... de aquí o de alla, de esto o de lo otro.' Con esos nombre son conocidos y colocan sus naranjas en mercados nacionales y extranjeros. También es cierto que algunas firmas optan por 'Cítricos...' ; y en el área institucional lo hacen el Consejo Regulador de Cítricos Valencianos y el Comité de Gestión de Cítricos. En fruterías y puestos de mercados, ni agrios ni cítricos: Naranjas, mandarinas, clementinas, limones,... 
En resumen: Dulce, salado, amargo y agrio o dulce, salado, amargo y ácido, sin que una mayoría cualificada en uno u otro sentido, aunque parece que la tradición se inclina por ácido.
Creo que Ayax no va a tener una respuesta concluyente.


----------



## mirx

Södertjej said:


> Sería de agradecer que los usos diferentes no se calificaran como tontos. No veo nada de tonto en que el sabor de un ácido se denomine ácido, sino coherente.



Creo que quedó claro que me refería a México específicamente, donde sí suena estúpido decir tal cosa. Nunca descalificaría el uso que le den en otros sitios, me ha quedado bien claro que de todos los países, México es el único donde "ácido" no es un sabor sino una propiedad química.


----------



## Södertjej

Discúlpame a mí entonces, de nuevo no te entendí bien, tu redacción me llevó a entender que calificabas ese uso de tonto, sin matizaciones de dónde sería tonto.


----------



## RaulCavazos

mirx said:


> Creo que quedó claro que me refería a México específicamente, donde sí suena estúpido decir tal cosa. Nunca descalificaría el uso que le den en otros sitios, me ha quedado bien claro que de todos los países, México es el único donde "ácido" no es un sabor sino una propiedad química.


 

Yo vivo en México (Nuevo León) y para mí:
-El jugo (zumo) de limón sabe ácido. "A la limonada le falta azúcar, está muy ácida".
-La cáscara del limón sabe amarga
-Un limón abierto y dejado oxidar por un tiempo o una limonada vieja sabe agria. "La limonada se agrió": se echó a perder.

Existen muchos ducles de tamarindo, tejocote, chile con limón, etc. que los niños acostumbran comprar y les llamamos: "Aciditos" (no amarguitos ni agriitos).


----------



## mirx

RaulCavazos said:


> -El jugo (zumo) de limón *sabe **ácido*.



Pues esto es lo que a mí no me cuadra. Lo demás no te lo discuto.


----------



## Canela Mad

Independientemente de las definiciones académicas, este es el típico caso en que el uso de un término es divergente entre España y las Américas.  Creo que todo depende del contexto en que se vayan a emplear, no hace falta "agriar" la discusión que, por  otra parte, es interesante.


----------



## Roberto_Mendoza

ManPaisa said:


> ¿O sea que para ustedes las naranjas son 'agrias'?.



Respecto al resto de la discusión no opino, pero de esto sí, aunque sea para hacer un pequeño comentario (sin afán pugilístico). 

Para ilustrar un poco de lo que habla Mirx, en México hay un tipo de naranja que se llama naranja agria, pues aunque esté madura tiene sabor agrio (o ácido en otras latitudes), y usualmente se utiliza para cocinar. Por ejemplo, si no me equivocó, la cochinita o puerco pibil de Yucatán lleva naranja agria como uno de sus ingredientes. Seguro que en otras partes se le llama de manera distinta, pero así se le llama por acá. Saludos a todos.

P.S. Recordé otro alimento (debe ser el hambre) que tiene el mismo adjetivo : crema agria. saludos.


----------



## Miguel Antonio

Roberto_Mendoza said:


> Respecto al resto de la discusión no opino, pero de esto sí, aunque sea para hacer un pequeño comentario (sin afán pugilístico).
> 
> Para ilustrar un poco de lo que habla Mirx, en México hay un tipo de naranja que se llama naranja agria, pues aunque esté madura tiene sabor agrio (o ácido en otras latitudes), y usualmente se utiliza para cocinar. Por ejemplo, si no me equivocó, la cochinita o puerco pibil de Yucatán lleva naranja agria como uno de sus ingredientes. Seguro que en otras partes se le llama de manera distinta, pero así se le llama por acá. Saludos a todos.
> 
> P.S. Recordé otro alimento (debe ser el hambre) que tiene el mismo adjetivo : crema agria. saludos.


En México, en Sevilla y en mi pueblo también:

*Citrus × aurantium*

*De Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre*

El *naranjo amargo* _(Citrus × aurantium)_ es un árbol cítrico de la familia de las _Rutáceas_. Muchas variedades de naranja amarga se usan por su aceite esencial, para perfume y saborizante, o como medicinal. Se la conoce también con los nombres de *naranja agria*, *naranja bigarade* , *naranja andaluza*, *naranja cajera* y *naranja cachorreña*.


----------



## Vampiro

Acá también existe una variedad de naranjas agrias.
Tenía entendido que son el producto de injertar un arbol de naranjas con otro de limón.
Quizá esté equivocado y se trate de una variedad diferente.  Pero eso no viene al caso, lo concreto es que al ser agrias son incomibles.
Es evidente que ambas palabras tienen diferentes usos y hasta son sinónimos en algunos países, pero en general el concepto de “agrio” se asocia a mal sabor, mal carácter, etc…
Y no opino más, porque ando medio propenso al guadañazo en este hilo.
Saludos.
_


----------



## RaulCavazos

Roberto_Mendoza said:


> Respecto al resto de la discusión no opino, pero de esto sí, aunque sea para hacer un pequeño comentario (sin afán pugilístico).
> 
> Para ilustrar un poco de lo que habla Mirx, en México hay un tipo de naranja que se llama naranja agria, pues aunque esté madura tiene sabor agrio (o ácido en otras latitudes), y usualmente se utiliza para cocinar. Por ejemplo, si no me equivocó, la cochinita o puerco pibil de Yucatán lleva naranja agria como uno de sus ingredientes. Seguro que en otras partes se le llama de manera distinta, pero así se le llama por acá. Saludos a todos.
> 
> P.S. Recordé otro alimento (debe ser el hambre) que tiene el mismo adjetivo : crema agria. saludos.


 
Completamente de acuerdo, también al Limón Colima se le llama Limón Agrio. Mi comentario era de que en algunas partes de México sí le decimos a esos sabores "sabores ácidos", independientemente si es correcto o no.

La crema agria no me gusta porque sabe muy ácida.
La naranja agria sabe ácida.

Perdón por la aclaración, seguramente es un regionalismo del norte de México.


----------



## flljob

RaulCavazos said:


> Completamente de acuerdo, también al Limón Colima se le llama Limón Agrio. Mi comentario era de que en algunas partes de México sí le decimos a esos sabores "sabores ácidos", independientemente si es correcto o no.
> 
> La crema agria no me gusta porque sabe muy ácida.
> La naranja agria sabe ácida.
> 
> Perdón por la aclaración, seguramente es un regionalismo del norte de México.


 Los agrios se llaman agrios porque, ¡sorpresa!, son agrios.

El limón agrio se llama agrio porque, ¡sorpresota!, es agrio.


saludos


----------



## RaulCavazos

flljob said:


> Los agrios se llaman agrios porque, ¡sorpresa!, son agrios.
> 
> El limón agrio se llama agrio porque, ¡sorpresota!, es agrio.
> 
> 
> saludos


 

¿De que parte de México eres Flljob?... me interesa mucho no cometer ese error cuando viaje.


----------



## Miguel Antonio

Södertjej said:


> La diferencia personal que hago entre ácido y agrio es que ácido lo uso para sabores agradables (aunque ácidos) y agrio para los desagradables.


Ya somos más de tres, pues



PACOALADROQUE said:


> El vinagre y los vinos cuando se estropean: Tienen sabor agrio


Los vinos en si tienen acidez ya antes de estropearse, y el sabor ácido que se les aprecia en las catas es uno más de sus componentes, pudiendo gustar más o menos en función de cada paladar individual. Cuando el etanol se oxida y se convierte en ácido acético (valga la redundancia etimológica), el vino se agria y deja de ser vino, para convertirse en vinagre (aquí, un "maridaje" etimológico)



Vampiro said:


> Por supuesto.
> Por acá "agrio" es sinónimo de "avinagrado", como la leche cuando se corta.
> Saludos.
> _


 Creo que ya somos bastante más que tres...



ManPaisa said:


> ¿O sea que para ustedes las naranjas son 'agrias'?
> No quisiera yo tomarme un zumo de esas naranjas.


I have always known the following as Seville oranges, good for marmalade but impossible to eat: 





Miguel Antonio said:


> *Citrus × aurantium*
> 
> *De Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre*
> 
> El *naranjo amargo* ... Se conoce también con los nombres de *naranja agria*, *naranja bigarade* , *naranja andaluza*, *naranja cajera* y *naranja cachorreña*.


Hay vino ácido (el de Galicia o el _vinho verde_ portugués), vino agrio que se hace vinagre, vino dulce (que en mi pueblo llaman "vino de misas") y vino amargo, como el que menciona Carlos Cano cantando "María la Portuguesa".
Y vino salado también, lo he visto a la venta en los EEUU con sal añadida, le llamaban _cooking wine._
Pero éste último no lo he llegado a probar nunca ni pienso hacerlo


----------



## RaulCavazos

*He encontrado un extenso numero de páginas mexicanas (de todas partes de la república) que hablan del sabor ácido. Por lo tanto concluyo que no es una estupidez decir esto en México.*

*Páginas de México.*
*distinguimos cuatro sabores primarios o fundamentales: dulce, salado, ácido y amargo. *
*http://www.restaurantesdemexico.com...tores_Esenciales_Para_Un_Coctel_Perfecto.html#*

*ACIDO CITRICO ANHIDRO PURO *
*DESCRIPCION: Cristales translúcidos incoloros o polvo cristalino blanco. Inodoro o prácticamente inodoro y con fuerte sabor ácido.*
*http://www.cosmotienda.com/tienda/acido-citrico-anhidro-puro-p-3154.html*

*- Sabor ácido: si la acidez es elevada, el animal rechaza el alimento.*
*http://www.royalcanin.com.mx/migato_nutri09.html*

*Sabor ácido: Sabor desagradable, que recuerda a la pulpa podrida del café.*
*http://www.pormiscafes.com/index.php?option=com_glossary&func=view&Itemid=31&catid=28&term=Sabor+%E1cido*

*Desde hace miles de años se sabe que el vinagre, el jugo de limón y muchos otros alimentos tienen unsabor ácido.*
*http://alumno.ucol.mx/~gabriela_gamez/qtres.htm*


*Otras Ligas:*
El *sabor ácido* (a menudo se identifica también con el *sabor agrio*)
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sabor_%C3%A1cido

El sabor ácido de un alimento depende de su pH, *no hay que confundir sabor ácido con función química ácida.*
http://www.elergonomista.com/alimentos/acido.htm

*¿Cómo detectamos el sabor ácido?*
*http://www.laflecha.net/canales/curiosidades/__como-detectamos-el-sabor-acido_*
*http://www.solociencia.com/biologia/06100307.htm*


----------



## ACQM

No se habla de distinguir el amargo del ácido, sinó el ácido del agrio, he aquí el acalorado debate.


----------



## flljob

ACQM said:


> No se habla de distinguir el amargo del ácido, sino el ácido del agrio, he aquí el acalorado debate.


 
Sí. Se nos dice que es por influencia del inglés.

No es así. Agrio es un sabor ácido, que no necesariamente se debe a que se pudra un alimento. Lo agrio es característico del limón y de las naranjas, y del vinagre y la leche cortada.

Saludos


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

ManPaisa said:


> Para mí, _*ácido*_.
> 
> _*Agrio*_ a menudo se usa para algo que está ácido por descomposición.





Sin embargo, un alimiento en vinagre es sour pero el vinagre sirve  para que no se descomponga una comida.


agrio, ácido, acidulado, agriado, avinagrado, vinagroso, acedo, acídulo, agrete;

Estos son sinónimo.

La comida es avinagrada ?

Saludos 

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Filis Cañí

Hiro Sasaki said:


> La comida es avinagrada ?
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Hiro Sasaki



Avinagrada no, en vinagreta. Ló único que puede estar avinagrado es el vino.

¡Saludos!


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Filis Cañí said:


> Avinagrada no, en vinagreta. Ló único que puede estar avinagrado es el vino.
> 
> ¡Saludos!




Muchas gracias,

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Filis Cañí said:


> Avinagrada no, en vinagreta. Ló único que puede estar avinagrado es el vino.
> 
> ¡Saludos!




Y en sentido figurado, el carácter y el gesto de las personas.


----------

